# Tipos de sensores de temperatura.



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola:

En mi clase usamos el LM35 y en el libro www.pic16f84a.org usa el DS1820.

Parece que se parecen. ¿Qué tipo de sensores de temperatura prefieren y por qué?

Hay otro curioso DS1624. ¿Qué opinas sobre ella?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola, estas hablando de sensores de temperatura digitales, el primero (si la memoria no me falla) tiene encapsulado de IC, el segundo encapsulado de transistor. Estos funcionan con un sensor analogico interno y un circuito deacondocionamiento para enviar la información en formato digital, estos sensores son mas bien modulos que sensores, es como los receptores IR, al llevar una electronica activa subyugada a un sensor se convierte en un modulo.

Los sensores termicos propiamente dichos son:
NTC (negative temperature curve [creo]) son analogicos, tienen una curva carateristica descrita en el data sheet, poseen la peculiar capacidad de dejar pasar menos corriente cuanta mas temperatura regristre (de hay lo de negative).

PTC (positive... todo lo demas) iguales a los anteriores pero su curva es inversa, es decir, a mas temperatura mas corriente dejan pasar.

PIR (pasive infra red) Usados en seguridad, miden la temperatura de un cuerpo proximo

LASER IR Iguales que los pir pero miden mediante la refrexion de un haz, son mucho mas precisos, de echo se usan en pediatria.

Los modulos que describes llevan basicamente un NTC o un PTC aderido a la electrinica digitalizadora. Vienen muy bien para conectarlos a pelo a un micro pero te incapacitan para ralizar tareas por hard. Es decir, para medir por ejemplo el sobrecalentamiento de una fuente usaria un PTC, pero para hacer un reloj/termometro con un pic usaba el DS1624 por ahorrarme componentes a la hora de montarlo, eso si, preparate para el precio de los modulos Vs un NTC o PTC.
Los PIR ya los usaria para otras labores en la que destacara mas el calor irradiado por la superficie a analizar que ta temperatura ambiental, y los laser ya son un poco hardcore para andar con ellos


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 3, 2008)

El primero es analogo bien para los micros que tienen convertidor ADC, el otro es digital I2C esta bien para que no tienen convertidor ADC; ha esos digitales estan mas caros.


----------



## Meta (Dic 4, 2008)

cristian_elect dijo:
			
		

> El primero es analogo bien para los micros que tienen convertidor ADC, el otro es digital I2C esta bien para que no tienen convertidor ADC; ha esos digitales estan mas caros.



Esto si que es una breve y clara explicación. DS1307 es más caro y encima más difícil de implementar.

Hemp, Gracias por esa mega explicación detallada a fondo.


----------

